# Unitarian Universalist Resources Wanted



## crhoades (Dec 5, 2005)

All,

I'm looking for resources detailing the history of and teachings of Unitarian Universalists. Do they have apologists? Would we label U.U. Socinian?

Of course I know of works that deal with the Trinity and the Deity of Christ as well as a non-universalist perspective. I'm looking for works dealing specifically with U.U

Why? My sister is attending "church" there as well as taking her kids. At least she's not a JW anymore... My heart breaks. Last night my 5 year old niece was excited that she was singing in the choir and wanted to show off her singing skills. She pulled out her "hymn book" that has all sorts of garbage from all of the world faiths. As Providence would have it, I've been carrying around a Trinity Hymnal in my car. I went out to my car and gave it to my niece. 

She immediately opened it up and started reading. I begin hearing the words, "Jesus loves me" repeated a few times as well as "God the Father" etc. Needless to say I'm trying to hold everything in. I hope and pray that God will use the Scriptures, hymns, psalms, creeds and catechisms in there to convert her. My only fear (God is Sovereign) is that she would be stifled for lack of nourishment.

So please provide resources, but more importantly pray. Thanks everyone!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's one site that gives information about the unitarian univeralist 'church'. Is this the kind of info you're looking for?


----------



## Casey (Dec 5, 2005)

If you don't already have it, _Kingdom of the Cults_ is a useful book (though written and edited by those outside the Reformed camp).

Amazon.com: The Kingdom of the Cults: Books: Walter Martin
There is a newer edition, but I know that this one has a section on Unitarian Universalists in Appendix E.

Also useful would be the information on CARM's site:
http://www.carm.org/universalism.htm

Hope this helps.


----------

